# Pope John Paul II Cartoon



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 16, 2006)

Pope John Paul II Cartoon


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 16, 2006)

Here's anohter JP2 cartoon. The one where he's kissing the Qur'an. "Take that you sola scriptura fanatics."


----------

